# Feederrute steil oder flach.



## Forelle74 (16. August 2017)

Hallo an alle Boardies.
Hab mal ne Grundsatzfrage an euch.

Neulich beim Feedern hat mich mal einer angequatscht warum ich mit steil gestellter Rute beim Feedern Fische. 

Grundsätzlich hatte ich mir darüber noch gar nichtmal viel Gedanken gemacht 
Da ich eigentlich die Feederute immer steil gestellt hab.

Er meinte das es besser ist mit seitlich flach gestellter Feederute zu Fischen.
Das soll die Fische weniger scheuchen.

Gefangen hab ich bis jetzt immer was, und wenns nur ein paar Brachsen oder Rotaugen waren.
Oft auch schon Karpfen.

Gefischt hab ich an einem Stause ca.12ha 
mit teilweise steil abfallenden Ufern.
Ich fand auch das es dort so auch leichter zu Fischen war wegen dem Kraut und felsen an Ufer.


Wie seht ihr das?
Fischt ihr mit flach oder steil aufgestellten Feederruten?


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Im See/Teich/Still.... flach bis zu 1-2cm über der Wasseroberfläche,im Fluss steil damit so wenig Schnurbogen wie möglich entsteht. 


Bei deinen steilen Ufern kann natürlich auch steil besser sein,bei flachen Ufern empfehle ich flach.

|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Kommt ganz auf die Gegebenheiten an. Bei Strömung, Kraut am Ufer usw. kann es helfen die Rute steil aufzustellen, damit wenig Schnur im Wasser ist.

 Auf Distanz am See z.b. kann es aber von Vorteil sein, die Rute fast paralell zum Ufer flach zu stellen. Gerade wenn es windig ist, macht das Sinn. Am besten dann noch leicht mit Neigung zum Boden hin. Dann sollte die Schnur recht schnell im Wasser verschwinden und eben nicht wie am Fluss eh möglichst spät ins Wasser eintauchen. Ist also wirklich Situationsabhängig.


----------



## Ukel (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Im stehenden Wasser wäre sicherlich eine flach aufgestellte Feederrute meistens von Vorteil, da weniger windanfällig und auch der anschlag bequemer gesetzt werden kann. Außerdem musst du dann nicht deinen Hals so nach oben verrenken, finde ich persönlich auf Dauer anstrengend. Wenn aber die Umstände, steil abfallendes Ufer unter Wasser, Wasserpflanzen o.a. vorhanden sind, kann die steile Rute durchaus Sinn machen.
Die Rute würde ich nicht genau parallel zum Ufer auslegen, sondern in ca. 20-30 Grad Richtung Wasser, Bisse sind dann genauso deutlich und du kannst besser anschlagen.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Ich fische immer mit flach gestellter Rute.
Ich kann die Rute besser und schneller aufnehmen.
Ich bekomme alles mit was auf dem Wasser abgeht und ich bekomme keinen steifen Nacken.:q
Iim Fließwasser nur darauf achten das man sich auch richtig positoniert .
Das heißt ich sitze in Richtung 11 Uhr zur lFließrichtung und die Rutenspitze zeigt in Richtung Stromab aber nicht paralel zum Ufer .

Hinzugefügt: Windempfindlichkeit u.a. wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

huhu

ich fische, wie schon erwähnt:
stehendes oder sehr langsam fließendes Gewässer flach und fast parallel zum Ufer, 
bei Fließgewässern mit stärkerer Strömung aufrecht im Dreibein. Einzige Ausnahme am See/Teich ist wenig Platz....dann auch aufrecht.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Ich schubs das mal zu den Friedfischspezis rüber...


----------



## Forelle74 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.

@Thomas Danke fürs verschieben in das richtige Forum.


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> [...] Er meinte das es besser ist mit seitlich flach gestellter Feederute zu Fischen.
> Das soll die Fische weniger scheuchen. [...]



Das konnte ich bislang nicht beobachten. Vielleicht wird das relevant wenn Du direkt vor deinen Füßen am Ufer fischst oder eine Rute nutzt die die Warnwirkung eines Stopschildes hat. 


Letztlich ist man ja beim Feederfischen immer bemüht den Winkel zwischen Rute und gestraffter Schnur den 90° anzunähern, um die bestmögliche Bissanzeige zu bekommen, weil ein Ziehen an der Schnur bei diesem Winkel am effektivsten beobachtet werden kann. Ob du das nun durch eine vertikal oder eine horizontal gestellte Rute erreichst ist unwichtig. Den Unterschied machen die Gegebenheiten die Du am Wasser vorfindest und hier schon beschrieben wurden. Ich würde mich da nicht verunsichern lassen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

In der Regel stelle ich die Feeder im Winkel vom Boden aus gesehen mit 30  bis 45 Grad aufrecht. Habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht bis jetzt.


----------



## Mind (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Zusammengefasst:
• Je flacher die Rute positioniert ist desto weniger Wind anfällig ist das ganze
• Hochgestellte Ruten nehmen bei Strömung Druck aus der Schnur, du kannst leichtere Körbe verwenden
• ein Winkel von Rute zur Schnur von ca 90° sorg für bessere Bisserkennung

An Seen ist Flacher fast immer besser. ABER wenn du hinter einer Kante fischst kann es sein das du die Rute Höher stellen musst weil die Schnur sonst über die Kante kratzt.


----------



## Ukel (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Das mit der Scheuchwirkung bei steil gestellter Rute bezieht sich sicherlich nicht darauf, dass die Rute selber für Scheuchwirkung sorgt, sondern die dadurch vom Korb aus gesehen steiler nach oben laufende Schnur. Bei flach ausgelegter Rute verläuft die Schnur näher am Grund > weniger Scheuchwirkung.
Zum 90 grad Winkel Schnur-Rutenspitze im stehenden Wasser: macht meines Wissens keiner der Feeder-Profis (ich auch nicht ), da man damit nicht das Wasser im Blick hat, verdreht sitzt und schlechter anschlagen kann. Außerdem ist, wie gesagt, bei einer Schrägstellung der Rute Richtung Wasser (20-30 grad) die Bisserkennung genau so gut.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Wenn es nicht gerade auf Aal geht (und die Strömung es zulässt) lege ich die Rute gerne möglichst Waagerecht auf. Ich bilde mir ein, dass du die dabei absinkende Schnur weniger Schmodder und Treibgut in der Schnur hängt und dass ich die Bisse leichter erkennen kann. Vielleicht ist es nur Einbildung und Gewöhnung


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Mir ist auch noch was eingefallen. Nachts haste mit steil aufgestellter Rute auch meist deinen Spaß. Fledermäusen erkennen die Angelschnur nicht und man hat die tollsten Bisse


----------



## Forelle74 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*



Ukel schrieb:


> Das mit der Scheuchwirkung bei steil gestellter Rute bezieht sich sicherlich nicht darauf, dass die Rute selber für Scheuchwirkung sorgt, sondern die dadurch vom Korb aus gesehen steiler nach oben laufende Schnur. Bei flach ausgelegter Rute verläuft die Schnur näher am Grund > weniger Scheuchwirkung.
> .



Genauso wars gemeint
hab mich vielleicht etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt
Das dünne Rütchen an Land scheucht sicherlich weniger wie der Angler

Wenn die Schnur näher am Grund liegt müssten ja die meißten Fische drüberschwimmen.
Steht die Schnur senkrecht schwimmen sie drumherum,oder?

Was aber bei weiten Strercken und Flachem Wasser weniger funktionieren dürfte.(Ist nur theoretisch gedacht).

Ich hab schon beobachtet wie  Karpfen nahe am Ufer durch meine 0,33 monofile geschwommen sind.
Allerdings beim Karpfenfischen nicht beim Feedern.
Einer blieb sogar hängen.
Von Panik war aber keine Spur .
Sie schwammen friedlich weiter .
Waren aber eher in Satzgröße.

Mein Focus beim Feedern lag meistens eher Beim Futter (das es nicht klebt/ oder zu früh abfällt) und beim perfekten Vorfach.

Aber das schöne beim Angeln ist auch das man immer wieder was dazulernt, auch wenn man schon lange Angelt


----------



## Ukel (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Klar, deine steil aufgerichtete Rute wird auf Fische keine Scheuchwirkung haben 
Bei 50 m ist der Winkel der Schnur vom Boden her gesehen auch klein, bei kurzer Entfernung wird er natürlich größer. Ob die Schnur Scheuchwirkung hat, ist u.a. von der Tagesform der Fische abhängig, manchmal stört sie das gar nicht. Allerdings kann es dann häufiger zu Schnurschwimmern kommen, wodurch Bisse vorgetäuscht werden. Dafür zeigt es aber wiederum an, dass Fische vorhanden sind :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Im See kannst du die Rute/Spitze bei Windstille auch weit über die Wasseroberfläche stellen, manchmal auch Ratsam wenn Vegetation oder Hindernisse im Nahbereich bei der Bisserkennung störend sein sollten. Umso stärker der Wind, desto tiefer senkst du die Rute um Druck von der Spitze zu nehmen.

Im Fluss gegenteilig, die Spitze und Bissanzeige arbeitet umso besser je höher sie steht. Das Ziel ist es den Strömungsdruck zu minimieren und so weniger an Gewicht einsetzen zu müssen. Es kann leichter gefischt werden, die Bisse kommen besser durch, es wird halt insgesamt feiner.

Beispiel See, Ablage bei Würfen nach Vorne.


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*



Ukel schrieb:


> Zum 90 grad Winkel Schnur-Rutenspitze im stehenden Wasser: macht meines Wissens keiner der Feeder-Profis (ich auch nicht ��), da man damit nicht das Wasser im Blick hat, verdreht sitzt und schlechter anschlagen kann. Außerdem ist, wie gesagt, bei einer Schrägstellung der Rute Richtung Wasser (20-30 grad) die Bisserkennung genau so gut.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich selber fische im Stillwasser auch nicht im 90°-Winkel da es die Ufergegebenheiten bei mir oft nicht zulassen. Jedoch versuche ich den Winkel so weit es geht den 90° anzunähern. Aus 90° werden dann schon mal 60° oder 70° und ich fange damit auch sehr gut meine Fische. 

Trotzdem und rein theoretisch sind aber 90° das Optimum, da die Kraftübertragung vom Fisch auf die Rutenspitze unter diesem Winkel maximal ist. Das hat einen Vorteil. In der Regel ist die Schnur ja gestrafft, sodass der Fisch, wenn er am Köder zieht, nur die Rutenspitze verbiegt um den durch das Ziehen genommenen Schnuranteil auszugleichen. Damit gibt der Köder sehr weich nach. Je kleiner der Winkel wird, desto mehr zieht der Fisch bei gestraffter Schnur direkt an der Rolle und der Köder gibt weniger gut nach was die Bissanzeige durch das Wackeln der Rutenspitze "verschlechtert".

EDIT: Ich spreche vom Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur und nicht zwischen Rute und Ufer/Wasser.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Feederrute steil oder flach.*

Danke für eure  hilfreichen Antworten.
Bei viel Wind hab ich schon bemerkt das es mit der Bisserkennung schlecht funktioniert weil alles wackelt.
Dann stellt man die Rute automatisch flacher.
Auf den Winkel hatte ich bisher nicht so geachtet.
Ist halt auch relativ oft windig bei uns.
Werde meine neuen "Erkentnisse" am We mal testen [emoji6].



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

